# New Collection Preview Parties - What are they all about?



## V2LUCKY (May 25, 2005)

I have never been to one before so I dunno what goes on.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Do you have to pay? What should I expect? My sis-in-law called to sign us up for the event but the SA said the preview night would be better. I'm going to it at the Pro store in LA, anyone else going?


----------



## glassjaw326 (May 25, 2005)

can just anyone go? if so when is it?


----------



## Demosthenes (May 25, 2005)

You normally need to be invited to them, but they'll pretty much put anyone that asks about it on the list.  Basically, there's a huge crowd there, and the MAs are going crazy.  Sometimes there is food and drinks, but basically, it's meant so that you can preview and buy the products before the general public can.  There's no cost, but you usually do end up buying something.


----------



## glassjaw326 (May 25, 2005)

so when is the one for the la pro store? i would love to go!


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glassjaw326* 
_so when is the one for the la pro store? i would love to go!_

 
 It'a June 2nd 7pm-9pm, which I thought was weird cause that's the release date, so it wouldn't really be a "preview" party. But I'm going anyways.


----------



## glassjaw326 (May 25, 2005)

nice. i will now be there also!!


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glassjaw326* 
_nice. i will now be there also!!_

 
I guess I'll see you there w/o knowing who you are. lol


----------



## FemmeNoir (May 26, 2005)

I usually get mailings about the preview nights in LA, but I didn't this time. Do you think I could just show up? Do you need to call ahead or anything?

Thanks! Hopefully there will be a few of us there.


----------



## Kristen (May 26, 2005)

I'm totally new to all of these things.. is this like an event... or _is_ it an event? If they are different... how are they different? (sorry for sounding like an idiot)


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeNoir* 
_I usually get mailings about the preview nights in LA, but I didn't this time. Do you think I could just show up? Do you need to call ahead or anything?

Thanks! Hopefully there will be a few of us there._

 
I didn't personally call so I dunno what they said. My sis-in-law is the one who called and they told her she could bring 2 guest and they put us on the list. I'm not even sure what exactly we're going to do there. Hopefully it'll be fun.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jan 20, 2006)

*Culturebloom Preview Party*

Anyone sign up for it? I signed up for it w/my SIL for the one in LA (@ the Pro store) on Jan 29th. I love going to them they're fun, the only downfall is that they get pretty crowded.


----------



## Isis (Jan 20, 2006)

I wish they weren't only for the Pro locations! I'd love to go to one, but my closest Pro store is in NYC


----------



## missdiorable (Jan 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FairladyZ* 
_I wish they weren't only for the Pro locations! I'd love to go to one, but my closest Pro store is in NYC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
same here.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 20, 2006)

I feel your pain, FairladyZ. The closest PRO store is so far away, and I never have time to drive out there. :|


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 20, 2006)

Even my Pro Store doesn't have a Preview Night for Culturebloom!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 20, 2006)

Wait... jan 29th? It's not even on the website..

EDIT: Yes it is, sorry.. haha!


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 20, 2006)

awww... my closest pro store is across THE FRIGGIN' OCEAN!!


----------



## Gloriamgo (Jan 20, 2006)

can just anyone sign up for it?  I live close enough to the LA one to go too...


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gloriamgo* 
_can just anyone sign up for it? I live close enough to the LA one to go too..._

 
You need a pro card to get an invitation.


----------



## Isis (Jan 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexandra* 
_I feel your pain, FairladyZ. The closest PRO store is so far away, and I never have time to drive out there. :|_

 
I'm in Baltimore so it's only a few hours away, but since it's in NYC I'd have to make a couple of days out of it, as I'd have to take the bus or a train since parking is non-existant. And it's SO $$$ up there. They really need to open a few more!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 20, 2006)

i want a pro card so bad


----------



## FemmeNoir (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm going to the L.A. one! I went to the Belle Azure preview night and it was a lot of fun, but as V2lucky said, very crowded!


----------



## dirtygirl (Feb 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Isis* 
_I wish they weren't only for the Pro locations! I'd love to go to one, but my closest Pro store is in NYC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

they have them in non-pro store locations, also.  my mac store isn't a pro store, and i went to a preview night.  my store, however, is freestanding.. so that might be why.

but it definitely doesn't have to be pro.


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_You need a pro card to get an invitation._

 

the ppid card?


----------



## bring_the_rukus (Feb 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_You need a pro card to get an invitation._

 

i dont have a pro card and i got and invite and then i went to the party tonight =)


----------



## PrettyKitty (Feb 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bring_the_rukus* 
_i dont have a pro card and i got and invite and then i went to the party tonight =)_

 
It's not the same thing! In a preview night, you see the collection 2 weeks before everybody else. In a preview party, it's only 2-3 days. 

Preview Night are for Pro members only.


----------



## a914butterfly (Feb 14, 2006)

i went to the culturebloom preview last night in NYC at the flatiron location. was very nice to get an opportunity to buy before anyone else and before it gets to my macy's store in cross county, yonkers-but it was so crowded!! it was like you couldnt even walk around and everyone was crowded over the little table that was displaying the culturebloom products. i quickly bought some stuff and left cause it was too crowded. (and if anyone is interested, im selling some culturebloom items on ebay -914susang-ebay user name)


----------



## mybeautifulface (Apr 24, 2006)

*Attended Sundressing Preview Party*

I went yesterday to the preview party for Sundressing and can I say WOW.  The collection is better in person and when applied.  MAC had manicurist doing nails, masseuse giving massages, etc, and it was sponsored by Bacardi.  

I was able to take three guest with me.  Oh,  and can I say all attendees got free goodies at the door.  I got Fountainbleu e/s and Glamourson l/g.  Both very nice shades.

I bought:

2 new pigments (very nice)
Powerplum and Aqualine Liquid Last (fabulous)

And other things I needed.

All and all, it was and awesome party.  South Beach MAC Pro always does great preview parties.


----------



## Sophia84 (Apr 24, 2006)

Ohhhhh did you see the new beauty powders? Are they pretty??


----------



## mybeautifulface (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia84* 
_Ohhhhh did you see the new beauty powders? Are they pretty??_

 
Yes they are.


----------



## Sophia84 (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mybeautifulface* 
_Yes they are._

 

Because I cannot tell of the pics, is there a peachy one?


----------



## mybeautifulface (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia84* 
_Because I cannot tell of the pics, is there a peachy one?_

 
Yes.  and the other one is beige


----------



## bocagirl (Apr 24, 2006)

Can you post pics of your goodies?  Sounds awesome, I'm going to that pro store tomorrow.


----------



## Wattage (Apr 24, 2006)

Oh Yes!! Please post pics and swatches of the pigs if you can!! Oh my, how demanding us ladies are!

I can't wait! Mine is next Tuesday...


----------



## brokenplaything (Apr 24, 2006)

i found the pigments not very true to their color..more sheer...especilaly the grey one!


----------



## caroni99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_Oh Yes!! Please post pics and swatches of the pigs if you can!! Oh my, how demanding us ladies are!_

 

If no pics/swatches just describe everything you saw in as much detail as humanely possible...MUHAHAHA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im kidding...er maybe..


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 25, 2006)

It sounds like you had a great time! Thanks for sharing your thoughts with us!!


----------



## User34 (May 2, 2006)

*attending sundressing event...*

I got my invite for sundressing for the event in NYC. I am attending tonight. Does anyone know what goes on.. how to dress.. what to expect at these events?
TIA


----------



## alysia (May 2, 2006)

take TONS of pics!!!


----------



## **Juh_net** (May 2, 2006)

I'm going too! I just know they won't let us try on the makeup, just buy it so do'nt worry about having to not wear make up to test it on. Just go cute, but not overdo it, causal cute I'm guessing. Martini's and Appetizers will be there... I plan on buying the whole collection!! Show us what you got tonight and I'll being doing the same! Have fun!!!


----------



## pinkfeet (May 2, 2006)

I went to one for the last collection and I swore never again ! 

It wasnt worth it to get the items a couple of days early  - it was very crowded, they had food, drinks and the line for getting the items was from the cashier to the door and it didnt move forever. I was in there for a hour and a half and I didnt even really look around too much, I knew what I wanted. 

I suppose its fun if you go with friends, drink, chit chat, play with the makeup but for me it was hassle and I will never again go to an event - preview party for ppid members only maybe but not for the general public. 

Have fun!


----------



## **Juh_net** (May 3, 2006)

Sooo. I just got back from the Sundressing event. Your right, it was horrible. So crowded, can't look at anything, everyone is rushed, the drinks and appetizers sucked. I knew what I wanted but is was so packed that I just bought the stubborn brown powerpoint pencil and the aqualine liquidlast liner. I'm going back friday to get my makeup done and to buy the rest of the line....


----------



## bebs (May 3, 2006)

question about what to do, I was at the sundressing event this evening and well.. they charged me for something (a lipglass) and it wasnt placed in my bag.. I went though my car for about an hour and now wondering what to do. 

has this happened to anybody else?


----------



## Pinklady77 (May 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebs* 
_question about what to do, I was at the sundressing event this evening and well.. they charged me for something (a lipglass) and it wasnt placed in my bag.. I went though my car for about an hour and now wondering what to do. 

has this happened to anybody else?_

 
If you have the receipt just bring it back and tell them it was never put in the bag.


----------



## a914butterfly (May 3, 2006)

i had been invited to the culturebloom premier in NYC, and it was crowded and it took forever to get my order and then pay for it. it was so packed that you couldnt even walk around or get to see the makeup cause it was on 1 little table and everyone was crowding around it. i dont drink alcohol and the appetizers looked disgusting and it was so crowded. it wasnt worth it just to be able to buy anything a few days ahead. the party was monday and the collection came out that thursday. and i spent so much on the makeup and the transportation and to eat dinner out that night. never again!!


----------



## User34 (May 3, 2006)

I must admit it was a bit crowded.. ok very crowded but my friend and I just drank and stayed by the sides looking at everyone's make-up and deciding what sundressing things to get. We had a pretty good time.


----------



## giz2000 (May 3, 2006)

You need to go to these events with very low expectations...just go, have a drink and have a good time...trust me, you'll have more fun that way.  The events are waaay too crowded to really get any quality shopping done (I've worked a few, and the people who just come in to have a nice time are the ones that have the best time!).


----------



## **Juh_net** (May 5, 2006)

Yes I agree with all you girls, its fun to be able to check out the stuff and the MA are really nice and great under all that pressure... but one time is good enough for me.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by ***Juh_net*** 
_Sooo. I just got back from the Sundressing event. Your right, it was horrible. So crowded, can't look at anything, everyone is rushed, the drinks and appetizers sucked. I knew what I wanted but is was so packed that I just bought the stubborn brown powerpoint pencil and the aqualine liquidlast liner. I'm going back friday to get my makeup done and to buy the rest of the line.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Wow after reading this im having second thoughts on my invite.


----------



## YvonneTheBlond (May 7, 2006)

*Late*

I know this reply is late, but I agree with alot of the members.  The events are usually too crowded.  Its jammed packed with people and a 40minute wait to check out.  It isn't worth it for pure shopping, but go with friends to drink and chat would be fun.


----------



## Dancrbabe29 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Preview Parties*

today i went into my Mac Freestanding store to buy some stuff from the Amuse collection and the MA invited myself and my mother to the Untamed Preview party so im kinda curious what exactly goes on at these things besides the obvious preview


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jul 22, 2006)

I've been to one of the previews...for Culture Bloom, basically they had the new collection out, they were doing people's make-up and there were drinks and some appetizers....is it a private one by invitation, or one where you made and appointment?


----------



## junealexandra (Jul 22, 2006)

I've been to 2 preview parties at two different locations. Basically you get to see and buy in advance,  there are some demonstations, Q&A.
The downside is that it's usually very crowded, personally I don't get the help I need to choose colors combinations.  I usually end up not happy with my choices, because the of time pressure.


----------



## Dancrbabe29 (Jul 23, 2006)

well there is a list the MA put me on so im not sure if that would qualify as invitation, she did invite me lol


----------



## bebs (Jul 23, 2006)

I've gone to one.. and I swore never again (sundressing) because they have so many people there that you cant get to the tables to see anything or play with anything. you have to grab and just hand the ma your list and then wait in line to pay and hope they grab all the right stuff... when I was there.. they grabed half the wrong stuff and left 2 things out of my bag that I paid for. I had to go back into the store the next day and tell and ask the manger to excange what I wanted and get those things that were left out of my bag.

I would say just wait the 2 or 3 days till the collection comes out in stores cause its not worth the drama and pushing and shoving.. less you go with friends and want to get a little drunk... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats all people were doing at the one I went to

got invited to the lure one in LA pro but passed on it because of the last one.. just so ya understand how bad it is -and I had already seen all the colors at that point-


----------



## hals (Jul 23, 2006)

I was invited to a preview party the other day when i was buying some e/s. I was a little upset cause i wasnt going to be in town  for the party but the girl told me that almost everywhere the party was on the same date.. i would just have to find a store.. so i dont think its invitation... but i seriously cant wait..its my first preview party.. lol


----------



## lindsay (Jul 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hals* 
_I was invited to a preview party the other day when i was buying some e/s. I was a little upset cause i wasnt going to be in town  for the party but the girl told me that almost everywhere the party was on the same date.. i would just have to find a store.. so i dont think its invitation... but i seriously cant wait..its my first preview party.. lol_

 

i had the same problem! i was in vegas last week and one of the MA's at the pro store invited me to a preview party at the bellagio! how fun would that have been?! i almost died. it was on sunday and i came back home on saturday, i was so bummed out! but that's awesome you'll get to go to one, i wish i had the same luck.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 24, 2006)

I wish there was a preview party where I live! I have never heard of one!


----------



## FemmeNoir (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lindsay* 
_i had the same problem! i was in vegas last week and one of the MA's at the pro store invited me to a preview party at the bellagio! how fun would that have been?! i almost died. it was on sunday and i came back home on saturday, i was so bummed out! but that's awesome you'll get to go to one, i wish i had the same luck._

 
Ooohhh! Did the Bellagio party already happen? When was it?

I've been to a few preview parties and yes, they are crowded, but I've really enjoyed them. I love getting free drinks and food, and thanks to specktra I usually have ideas of what I want to buy before hand.


----------



## lindsay (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeNoir* 
_Ooohhh! Did the Bellagio party already happen? When was it?

I've been to a few preview parties and yes, they are crowded, but I've really enjoyed them. I love getting free drinks and food, and thanks to specktra I usually have ideas of what I want to buy before hand._

 
yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 unfortunately it was last sunday (a week ago). and i left vegas on friday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  that would have been the ultimate location to attend a party at.


----------



## csuthetaphi (Jul 31, 2006)

*Untamed preview party*

I just got my invitation to the Untamed party in Tower City! Did anyone else get this yet?


----------



## ledonatella (Jul 31, 2006)

NO!! That's my MAC store too! I wanna go....


----------



## csuthetaphi (Jul 31, 2006)

Call them and ask! I asked them last week about it, and they put me on the invitation list.


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jul 31, 2006)

i got one, the picture on the front is cuuuuuuute! the colors are gorgeous.


----------



## citytolove (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah, I got one too. The event is being held at a freestanding store that I never go to though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## kittenluvsmac (Jul 31, 2006)

I got one and will most likely go.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 31, 2006)

Please report back with lots and lots of details.


----------



## j babyy (Jul 31, 2006)

yep...just got mine today for the one at south coast plaza


----------



## PrettyinPink (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah, I got mine today for my free-standing store. I love the invite...it's bigger than the regular 5x7 cards!


----------



## bebs (Aug 1, 2006)

can you go in and get the invite at the store its self.. for the southcoast party?


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Aug 1, 2006)

I got one for Untamed at Deerpark, IL


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 1, 2006)

Are invites for these things normally issued by and for freestandings and Pro stores or do the counters participate as well?


----------



## a914butterfly (Aug 1, 2006)

i just got one yesterday for the one on columbus ave in NYC!!


----------



## midgetfury74 (Aug 1, 2006)

anyone have some info on the stores in Houston
or who can send me an invite , i totally want to go to thisl PLEASE!
roxy!


----------



## LadyLaundale (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 
_Are invites for these things normally issued by and for freestandings and Pro stores or do the counters participate as well?_

 
I think it depends on the collection and your area, but counters do not participate.  For example, the Sunvalley Mall store in Concord (San Francisco Bay Area) was the only store in the area to have a preview party for Sundressing, even though we have a PRO Store and 3-4 freestanding stores in the Bay Area.  

So, naturally, the store was packed and we had to wait 45 minutes just to get into the damn thing because the store was at maximum capacity.  Of course, it was HOT and so crowded you couldn't get to the displays.  I only bought what I knew I wanted and went back later to check out the rest.

I got an invite for the Untamed preview party at the PRO Store in San Francisco.  I was invited by the manager when I spent a boatload a few weeks ago.  I hope I get an invite in the mail, though.  I plan to go to this one, since the PRO store is beautiful and much bigger than the freestanding mall store.  Will report back with many details!


----------



## rnsmelody (Aug 1, 2006)

!! i got my invite in the mail today! i cant wait to go.. 4th st berkeley.. im super excited =)


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *csuthetaphi* 
_I just got my invitation to the Untamed party in Tower City! Did anyone else get this yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


yes i received mine today also i am so excited!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twobear (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *csuthetaphi* 
_I just got my invitation to the Untamed party in Tower City! Did anyone else get this yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Got mine today for the Perimeter Mall store(Atlanta)!!


----------



## syrene78 (Aug 1, 2006)

Same here!
We should meet there!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 
_i just got one yesterday for the one on columbus ave in NYC!!_


----------



## a914butterfly (Aug 2, 2006)

Same here!
We should meet there!


what time are you going? i reserved 7pm.


----------



## Postette (Aug 2, 2006)

I got one yesterday for Tysons Corner,VA..I need to RSVP..its being sponsored by Stoli..does that mean there will be drinks too?!?haha..bees excited


----------



## syrene78 (Aug 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 
_Same here!
We should meet there!


what time are you going? i reserved 7pm._

 

I didn't reserve a time... They actually didn't ask me me too.
But I am planning on going early as well, 7pm. After it gets too crazy and crowded.


----------



## ledonatella (Aug 2, 2006)

Yay! I called Tower City and I got an invite, I'll see you there!


----------



## a914butterfly (Aug 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stbismuth9* 
_I didn't reserve a time... They actually didn't ask me me too.
But I am planning on going early as well, 7pm. After it gets too crazy and crowded._

 

i guess i will see you there, but i dont know what you look like!! lol  i went to the one in the flatiron building for culturebloom and it was packed!! to me it's packed and extra carfare for me and i can buy it online or at the local macy's, but it's a night out for me and to get away from the hubby and nagging kids!!


----------



## User34 (Aug 2, 2006)

I got mine fowarded a day ago but I can't go..I just moved! =(


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I feel like an idiot....but what is a preview party???

I spend tons at my MAC Pro, and NEVER get invited to anything. Seems the more I spend there, the more they treat me like crap. (I'm sick of sending complaints in at this point!)


----------



## midnightlouise (Aug 2, 2006)

I got mine yesterday for the Nashville store so I called & RSVP'd today. Never been to one before so I'm excited to see what it's like


----------



## prsfynestmami (Aug 2, 2006)

I just RSVP'd at our store in Atlanta


----------



## FlaLadyB (Aug 2, 2006)

I am dieeeeeeeeeeeing here!  I want an invitation too!

If anybody has one they are not keeping - please get in touch with me!!!


----------



## Eilinoir (Aug 4, 2006)

I just got mine today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Queen St. Pro Store, I'll be seein' YOU on the 22nd


----------



## deathcabber (Aug 5, 2006)

*Untamed Invite..should I go?*

Ive never gotten an event invite before...what do you do at these? My MAC obession is very light these days as you can tell (meaning the fact that Im even asking this), so should I go?


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 5, 2006)

Here's an existing thread on the preview party invites:

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t...hlight=untamed


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Aug 6, 2006)

Got mine yesterday for the MAC at Scarborough Town Centre in Toronto......not sure if i'm going to go though!!!!! Anybody going to this one???


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 6, 2006)

got mine for towson town center. my best girlfriend and i are going together for a girls night out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(we both have small children so it is gonna be fun. I think we'll get dinner together first


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 6, 2006)

Is this the same as the event? Here's the event link:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/C/2381605/...av&pbo=6007038


----------



## FemmeNoir (Aug 6, 2006)

No, that is just an event where you get your makeup done.


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 6, 2006)

So what's the diff? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And how can I get an invite?


----------



## ledonatella (Aug 7, 2006)

A preview is different, now granted I haven't been to one yet, but from what everyone says it's not the same. The one I'm going to is on Aug.22 so that's a good week or so before the actual collection (Untamed) is launched and it's kinda where they showcase the new stuff and you get to buy it ahead of time. I think there's like drinks and munchies. I don't think they do your makeup there, more of a "meet and greet" for the new collection. If anyone knows otherwise, feel free to correct me.............


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Aug 7, 2006)

I got an invite but alas I have a class and 'bout time I get out of class the event would already be an hour in and the drive to the pro store is 30 minutes away from me.


----------



## Cocktail_party (Aug 7, 2006)

This may be a stupid question but how do you guys get these invites?


----------



## ledonatella (Aug 23, 2006)

Just came back from the Tower's City party! I posted in the Untamed/Rockocco thread about the actual collections, but I'll post here for what the party was like.....

We got there and there was a lady at the door and a security guard and they checked your ID and made sure we were on the list and then we were allowed in. Our MAC store here is very small and it was packed, we were squashed like sardines! My friend was clausterphobic so that didn't go well with her but I was like, "too bad I'm shopping!". Anyway, they gave you a paper with all the names of the items in Untamed/Rockocco/Plushglass/Technakhol and you can just check mark what you like and then give it to the MA's and they fetch everything for you. You could by other stuff too, not just new stuff, if you needed too. I kept trying to get to the shadows but they were like 10 girls over there who had to look at every color and test every one and as packed as it was there really is no time or space to dilly dally so I kinda had to push my way through and get what I needed to see. But it all worked out. The MA's there are very nice. One kept putting different plushglasses on me cause I was stuck in front of her and couldn't move, but I ended up buying 2 and wondering why I didn't get those before! They don't really plump but I like the way they feel..anyway, I was trying to find some Specktra girls but it was really hard to even hear. I think I figured out some of them though cause they were way smarter about the collections then the workers were!! 

All in all, I got:
Take Wing Quad (soooo pretty!)
La La Libertine gloss
Poetique gloss (my fave so far of this collection)
Oversexed plushglass (really sheer sexy berry!)
Full For You plushglass
Idol Eyes pro pan
Stray Rose blush

They also gave you a DVD of the looks which is cool. Def. worth going to!!


----------



## user79 (Aug 23, 2006)

Seems kind of a big deal about nothing much...I'd rather go to a MAC store when it's empty and get 1 on 1 service, but that's just me, hehe.


----------



## Capricious (Aug 26, 2006)

I was invited to a preview party for untamed but my only other MAC obsessed friend couldn't go, which made me so sad. Is it just a chance to get to all the new colors before anyone else or did I miss anything special?
-----
 Quote:

  They also gave you a DVD of the looks which is cool. Def. worth going to!!  
 
hmm... so what with my suddenly becoming literate and whatnot and actually reading the above, I learn that I actually did miss out on something. I want a DVD!


----------



## ledonatella (Aug 26, 2006)

Yeah, the DVD is fun, I wouldn't say I'd run to every preveiw party, but it was fun since I had never been to one.


----------

